# "Sleepy" 722 broadband connection



## LRD

About 2-3 months ago, my 722 developed a new problem... When I attempt to access any of the DoD menus, I get the message "You must have a broadband connection...". So, I go into "Network Setup" (Menu-6-1-9-2) and "Connection Status" briefly displays "Testing...", then "Connected Online". (I don't recall this happening before; the status was always "Offline" - as when my router was powered off - or "Online" - it had never before displayed "Testing".)

Once the connection is "awake", I can then browse DoD movie offerings and queue several for download. But, after about 20-30 minutes, my DSL modem shows no activity, and the "My Rentals" download status reports "This download could not be completed...". Accessing DoD menus again prompts the message "You must have a broadband connection...". 

Here's the weird part: after re-waking the broadband connection and queuing more movie downloads, any action requiring a network connection (browsing DoD movies, accessing the Network Setup menu, etc) seemingly resets this 30-minute window, allowing downloads to finish. (I successfully downloaded four movies yesterday.)

Any idea as to what could be the problem?

Specs: 722 (L721), connected to a 3 Mbps DSL modem via a Dish Powerline BB unit. And, yes, my 722 has been power-cycled several times since this problem started.


----------



## P Smith

Is there any 'inactivity' settings of "Dish Powerline BB unit" ?


----------



## LRD

There are no settings for the Dish Powerline unit (that I'm aware of). I'd be delighted to hear that I'm wrong on this point, and that there's some kind of configuration utility that I should be using.

But, perhaps this is a better answer: the Dish Powerline unit is actually a replacement for a Netgear XE102. I had the "sleepy" problem with the Netgear unit, thought that it might be the culprit, and so purchased and installed the Dish unit last week. No difference.


----------



## P Smith

OK. Next step - follow a path from STB to Internet - the DSL modem, its settings. Am I right - there ia nothing in between Dish Powerline unit and DSL modem ?
Could you create full diagram with models, versions, settings for the troubleshooting process?


----------



## LRD

Correct, there is nothing unusual/complex in the configuration: 722 -> Dish Powerline unit -> 2Wire DSL modem -> ISP.

The only changes made to the modem are turning-off Netbios and activating "stealth mode" (blocking ping/ICMP requests). But, these changes were made more than two years ago. (Granted, until the Blockbuster enhancement came along, I had never exercised the 722 with sustained downloads.)


----------



## LRD

Don't know if this helps any diagnosis, but I am able to see my 722 from the internet (dishonline.com).


----------



## P Smith

LRD said:


> Don't know if this helps any diagnosis, but I am able to see my 722 from the internet (dishonline.com).


Any time ? Regardless of the 30 min interval ?

Perhaps little more details (I'm not sure what the dish gadget doing here) - is your DVR far away from DSL modem and you cannot use a network cable ?
Could you temporary eliminate the powerline unit and use a cable between network jack of 722 and DSL modem ?


----------



## LRD

I cannot access my 722 from dishonline.com when it is asleep. But, I can access it for 20-30 minutes as soon as I go into the Network Setup (6-1-9-2) menu. (And, to be precise, I just need to bring up this menu - it is not necessary for me to hit "Reset Connection".)

The 722 is about 25' from my DSL modem/hub, so I cannot directly connect it unless I want to pull everything out of their cabinets and stretch cables across the floor. But, I will invest in a long ethernet cable the next time I go past my local computer store (or order something online).


----------



## P Smith

It that long network cable will not help, I would dig into the DSL modem's settings ...


----------



## LRD

This post (started yesterday) in the dishsupport forum looks very similar to my issue.


----------



## P Smith

Check your DSL modem inactivity settings (DHCP lease time also) anyway.


----------



## LRD

Lease has been set to 24 hours for the last couple of years.

I see no inactivity timeout setting.


----------



## kevin d

On the broadband link of your DSL modem setup, under advanced settings, check and make sure PPP on Demand is set to 0.

Kevin D.


----------



## LRD

kevin d said:


> On the broadband link of your DSL modem setup, under advanced settings, check and make sure PPP on Demand is set to 0.


Yes, it is.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi LRD, I apologize for the issue you are experiencing with your 722 receiver. I am currently tracking an issue with the broadband connection dropping on 722 receiver only ( Not 622 or 722k's), all the account's have DSL internet and the majority are AT&T based but other providers have been confirmed to have this issue as well. This problem has been reported to have started after the BBMP software upgrade to the receiver. I am trying to get this issue resolved with our engineers but it appears to be on the DISH Network end at this time.


----------



## LRD

Thanks for the feedback, Mary.

I eagerly await a resolution.


----------



## Dish97

Having same problem on my 722k. Have more or less stopped using it.
No problems with my Netflix or Amazon online both through my BR.


----------



## etzeppy

I recently started having this same issue with a 722k. When I go to look for movies to download, just like the OP, I get "You must have a broadband connection...". But when I check the connection in the menus, broadband is working. After the broadband test, the 722k will work for a bit. I tried to queue up a couple of movies last night and none of the downloads completed.

All other devices connected to my router are working fine. I am using AT&T DSL.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"etzeppy" said:


> I recently started having this same issue with a 722k. When I go to look for movies to download, just like the OP, I get "You must have a broadband connection...". But when I check the connection in the menus, broadband is working. After the broadband test, the 722k will work for a bit. I tried to queue up a couple of movies last night and none of the downloads completed.
> 
> All other devices connected to my router are working fine. I am using AT&T DSL.


I had installed a RJ45 wire from my router to my 612 receiver. This only proved to to be way too slow. So I disconnected the wire and I am using this for my second computer.


----------



## satman85

try running a second cable to if in and eliminate band seperator,worked for me!


----------



## kickineasy

Have the same problem it falls asleep. It say I am not connected to the internet, after I go into setup 6-3 test connection it say connection is fine and it works. then later on it goes back to sleep I called about this and was told unplug the 722 and it should be fine well that really didn't do anything


----------



## CeeWoo

Same problem with my 722k...it appears to have started when software version L750 loaded

I have found that if I 'explore' SD movies, those that say 'available to watch now' I can watch and they save just fine to the hard drive if I want to watch again later. With previous software, the movies would download better but delete every night.

I've totally given up downloading any HD movies on DoD. And have had extremely limited success with downloading SD movies. But like I say, those that actually stream do well. I wish there was a category we could 'search' or 'explore' titled 'watch now'



etzeppy said:


> I recently started having this same issue with a 722k. When I go to look for movies to download, just like the OP, I get "You must have a broadband connection...". But when I check the connection in the menus, broadband is working. After the broadband test, the 722k will work for a bit. I tried to queue up a couple of movies last night and none of the downloads completed.
> 
> All other devices connected to my router are working fine.


----------



## olds403

I have the same type of issues with my DSL connection on my 722, I have only successfully streamed ONE HD movie. I have no interest in SD so I keep trying once in a while but I believe the issue is with the 722 since the 722 is hardwired to the router and my two computers have NO issues when connected to the internet wirelessly.


----------



## CeeWoo

Just for grins, in the last few days, I've searched and found a couple of HD movies that show "Available Now" (ones that come up with the Stream Quality bar when watching). Anyhow, those both streamed fine-no problems at all

Then I again tried two of those that show "Watch in Xh xm". Those both put my 722k to sleep in just a few minutes, and then stopped downloading (I woke it up a few times and it stared to download again, but I never did get anything to complete)

I don't know what the real difference is in those two types of 'streams' or 'downloads'---but I sure know which I wish they used on all of their Movie Pass movies


----------



## CeeWoo

It's been a while since I've seen much mention of this problem...so, I'm wondering if some are getting better streaming.

IF that's not the case, is it happening with all internet hookup or just specific ones. I'm on a powerline adapter and it's rendering my system pretty much useless for streaming currently (except in SD-and even then it's hit or miss). How are those with hard wire connection & wifi doing?

I have ordered a ROKU unit and it was delivered today. We just activated a netflix acct free trial. Seriously, if BBMP doesn't step it up soon I'll be cancelling that portion of my Dish acct (despite my liking of the one disk out feature). First impression of the ROKU is favorable to me

Maybe Dish should look into making bbmp available as a ROKU channel.


----------



## olds403

I was able to complete a movie download the other day, something that has been elusive. I recently dumped my landline phone and now have ONLY DSL service on that line, not sure if that made the difference or not. I will have to try some more downloads/streaming to see if it has gotten any better.


----------



## CeeWoo

As feared, it was a fail



olds403 said:


> I was able to complete a movie download the other day, something that has been elusive. I recently dumped my landline phone and now have ONLY DSL service on that line, not sure if that made the difference or not. I will have to try some more downloads/streaming to see if it has gotten any better.


Humm-just for grins I started a HD download just now. Interesting thing is this is the first time in a long time, I've been able to get in without having to wake the system first. But I checked and the system number is still the same so it may have been a fluke

So I'll cross my fingers and hope something is there in a couple hours.


----------



## etzeppy

I have not tried to download a movie in a while but I have noticed over the past few days that I no longer need to wake up the broadband connection to browse movie titles in the download area. Has there been a software update this week?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The last software update I show for the 722k was on 1/9/12, which was a full release. This release addressed several issues. Thanks.



etzeppy said:


> I have not tried to download a movie in a while but I have noticed over the past few days that I no longer need to wake up the broadband connection to browse movie titles in the download area. Has there been a software update this week?


----------



## jporum

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The last software update I show for the 722k was on 1/9/12, which was a full release. This release addressed several issues. Thanks.


But note that this string is about the 722 (no k) and I don't think there has been any release for it this month.


----------



## etzeppy

jporum said:


> But note that this string is about the 722 (no k) and I don't think there has been any release for it this month.


I have the 722K as do several others who have reported this issue.


----------



## olds403

My receiver is a 722.


----------



## olds403

Was able to download another movie last night. I still have to reset the broadband connection a couple of times on the 722 for it start downloading properly but at least I am able to get them now.


----------



## CeeWoo

That makes one of us :grin:



olds403 said:


> Was able to download another movie last night. I still have to reset the broadband connection a couple of times on the 722 for it start downloading properly but at least I am able to get them now.


----------



## otnipj3s

I have identified having this happen after the nightly EPG update. It goes into this sleep mode 75% of the time after the update.


----------



## CeeWoo

otnipj3s said:


> I have identified having this happen after the nightly EPG update. It goes into this sleep mode 75% of the time after the update.


Worse than that for some (most?) of us...we can wake it up and start a download, then just a few minutes later it'll take another nap.

I've defended Dish on this for a couple months now..but even my patience is wearing thin

I ordered a ROKU unit and after playing with it for just 2 days we're probably going to cut loose BBMP and go with netflix and Crackle in it's place


----------



## etzeppy

This issue had been better for me for while but lately it has gotten bad again. My 722K will drop the the connection while I'm searching movies and I will have to reset the broadband connection to get it back. Dish really needs to do something. This has been going on too long!


----------



## wyattwd

I found the solution! It's not the receivers fault--it's the router. I have an AT&T U-verse 2WIRE router. I changed the firewall settings to 'allow all' or 'DMZPlus mode' for my ethernet connection with the DISH receiver and I don't have this problem anymore.


----------



## otnipj3s

wyattwd said:


> I found the solution! It's not the receivers fault--it's the router. I have an AT&T U-verse 2WIRE router. I changed the firewall settings to 'allow all' or 'DMZPlus mode' for my ethernet connection with the DISH receiver and I don't have this problem anymore.


I have a ATT DSL 2wire router. Not only did this not work for me, I've spent a a ton of time trying to get my 722 to connect again. We have at least 6 wireless devices in the house, and none of them have this problem.


----------



## olds403

I still occasionally have problems with the connection. Usually have to reboot the router once and reset the broadband connection on my 722 two or three times to get it to work. I have turned off the firewall settings on my Actiontec DSL gateway/router and that makes no difference for me. I can get movies to download but usually have to work for it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm seeing this on a regular basis with my 722 as well... Seems like nearly every day I have to reset the router if I want to get an internet connection... and it is weird, since the 722 is the only receiver behaving that way.


----------



## nybill38

CeeWoo said:


> It's been a while since I've seen much mention of this problem...so, I'm wondering if some are getting better streaming.
> 
> IF that's not the case, is it happening with all internet hookup or just specific ones. I'm on a powerline adapter and it's rendering my system pretty much useless for streaming currently (except in SD-and even then it's hit or miss). How are those with hard wire connection & wifi doing?
> 
> I have ordered a ROKU unit and it was delivered today. We just activated a netflix acct free trial. Seriously, if BBMP doesn't step it up soon I'll be cancelling that portion of my Dish acct (despite my liking of the one disk out feature). First impression of the ROKU is favorable to me
> 
> Maybe Dish should look into making bbmp available as a ROKU channel.


I'm still having this issue with my 722K and cox internet, if I do broadband setup on the 722K it says testing then ok, after that I can connect to the slingbox but once I disconnect from slingbox the connection goes dead


----------



## etzeppy

wyattwd said:


> I found the solution! It's not the receivers fault--it's the router. I have an AT&T U-verse 2WIRE router. I changed the firewall settings to 'allow all' or 'DMZPlus mode' for my ethernet connection with the DISH receiver and I don't have this problem anymore.


Thanks for the tip. I am giving this a shot and hope it works. Even if it does, I would not conclude that it is not the receiver's fault. No other device in my house needs this kind of special attention. There is something flaky about the broadband connection on the 722/722K. My original 722K worked with no issues for several years before this started. I just received a replacement unit (unrelated problem) and it acts the same way as the old one, so it does not appear to be an isolated malfunction.


----------



## CeeWoo

my 722k with a powerline connection is worse than ever today. At least previously I could wake it up and browse or search. Today, even attempting that gets me a 'you do not have any titles selected' message. Previously, even though titles that need to download were a PITA at least those that would stream (such as HBO on Demand) were fine

At this point, if I didn't still have a year+ left from my committment for getting this 722k upgrade, I'd be switching back to cable, subscribing to their cheapest HD package that includes my regional sports net and getting out. Thank god I bought a ROKU


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

CeeWoo,

How far is your receiver from your router? Have you tried resetting the powerline or plugging it into a different outlet? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## CeeWoo

Router is one room away from the receiver. I've reset it numerous time (but not yet today). I'll see what other outlet I can run the router off of. But I've about decided that as a standby - I can go back to what I've done in the past...anything I really want to download/stream I've run a cable thru the rooms and across the floor to the tv & put it all away later. Sort of sucks though to have to do that

I'm not sold on the idea that a powerline was a good solution when the installer put it in

thanx



Ray [email protected] Network said:


> CeeWoo,
> 
> How far is your receiver from your router? Have you tried resetting the powerline or plugging it into a different outlet? Please let me know. Thanks.


Update-well, it'll now at least let me search. So I started a download of 'Bend of the River'. Not because I want to see it, but it was the first thing to pop up. We'll see what happens in 1h 55m 44s

2nd update-about 10 minutes in I decided to check...powerline is in nap mode, so I went into diagnostice and woke it up. Then checked download status...only 1h 55m 42s to go LOL 
OOPS-AS i WAS TYPING THIS THE MESSAGE CHANGED TO "THE DOWNLOAD CAN'T BE COMPLETED" so I just checked again. Darn-modem is napping again already-it was up for almost 2 minutes though-maybe the problem is I just need it to stream in 2 minutes instead of 2 h

3d update-woke up modem again to see if I can watch the HBO on demand...previous movie started downloading again...only 2h 2m to go


----------



## olds403

This is the same crap my 722 does also, mine is connected directly to the router with an ethernet cable. I get the same "movie will be available in X hours and X minutes" check back an hour later and it is the same. Usually if I restart the router then reset the connection on the 722 two or three times I can get it to start downloading and watch a movie.


----------



## mnjclark

Mine is doing something very similar to this too. I have two 722 receivers. I can see them fine online all the time. I can browse blockbuster at home just fine. When I go to download a movie I get various results. Sometimes they appear to download VERY fast and then I click 'watch' and there is only about a minute worth of movie there and then it goes to an endless "buffering" error. I've tried just letting them sit and come back like the next day and it'll say something to the effect of this movie was not able to finish downloading properly. Sometimes I get a minute worth of the movie and sometimes I get nearly 1/2 the movie. Never have I gotten a full movie flawlessly. 

I've only had this Blockbuster at home subscription for about 5 days now, so I'm also not really sure how it's supposed to work. I understand how to browse and pick a movie. But then what - how long does a typical download take? Where does one find the movie after it's downloaded - in 'my rentals'? How many movies should one put in their queue and do they just successively download?

My ISP is Broadstripe (owned by Wave Cable). I have a DocSys 3 motorola cable modem. The download speed test shows 11.88 Kbps. My 722s are hardwired to the modem. Other computers in the house (both wired and wireless) never seem to appear to have connectivity issues.

Thanks everyone for suggestions and tips.


----------



## CeeWoo

olds403 said:


> This is the same crap my 722 does also, mine is connected directly to the router with an ethernet cable. I get the same "movie will be available in X hours and X minutes" check back an hour later and it is the same. Usually if I restart the router then reset the connection on the 722 two or three times I can get it to start downloading and watch a movie.


Only 2 or 3 times and then you can watch? I wish I was that fortunate LOL. I know you had been having this problem, but I was hopeful it had solved itself for you

Just for grins I'm trying again today-let's just say I'm not holding my breath

I had no problems streaming/downloading movies prior to software L750, but they would delete every night. The fix in this software, while it may allow me to save the movies, won't let me get them in the first place. I've been waiting a couple months for new software that would be a fix-but now it's just starting to piss me off

is there any way to tell on the Dish website (after logging in of course) exactly when a committment ends? I want to mark my calendar


----------



## etzeppy

wyattwd said:


> I found the solution! It's not the receivers fault--it's the router. I have an AT&T U-verse 2WIRE router. I changed the firewall settings to 'allow all' or 'DMZPlus mode' for my ethernet connection with the DISH receiver and I don't have this problem anymore.


I have been running for over 3 days in DMZPlus mode and have yet to have an issue staying connected. This seems to be working. Thanks again for posting your solution. I will restate that I still believe this is a Dish problem rather than an AT&T problem. It should not be this hard to stay connected and no other devices connected to my router (PCs, Blu-Ray player, etc) are having these types of issues.


----------



## nybill38

I put in a "trouble" ticket to dish yesterday, the first "tech" I spoke with had totally no clue what I was talking about, he kept asking if there was bad weather in the area. I finally said what does that have to do with losing the internet connection every 30 minutes?

I got passed on to level 2, this guy had a bit my knowledge but still didn't seem to be aware that there was a problem going on, he had me confirm my router settings and determined the problem was on their end and put the ticket in. I doubt this will be fixed anytime soon


----------



## etzeppy

nybill38 said:


> I put in a "trouble" ticket to dish yesterday, the first "tech" I spoke with had totally no clue what I was talking about, he kept asking if there was bad weather in the area. I finally said what does that have to do with losing the internet connection every 30 minutes?
> 
> I got passed on to level 2, this guy had a bit my knowledge but still didn't seem to be aware that there was a problem going on, he had me confirm my router settings and determined the problem was on their end and put the ticket in. I doubt this will be fixed anytime soon


Frustrating isn't it? This thread was started in November and the OP had been experiencing issues for several months. Others quickly chimed in with the same issue. Meanwhile, Dish is trying to get into the streaming business. They need to get busy on keeping their receivers connected and improving the user interface. Competitive streaming content would be nice too.


----------



## olds403

Amen to that. This should be a painless operation if they really want to advertise this as a benefit to being a dish customer.


----------



## etzeppy

wyattwd said:


> I found the solution! It's not the receivers fault--it's the router. I have an AT&T U-verse 2WIRE router. I changed the firewall settings to 'allow all' or 'DMZPlus mode' for my ethernet connection with the DISH receiver and I don't have this problem anymore.


This workaround has been effective for me. I have consistently stayed connected for over a week and successfully downloaded a number of HD movies. Prior to making this change on my AT&T 2WIRE DSL router, I was having to reset the broadband connection on my 722K at least once a day. It should not be necessary to do this but at least it works.


----------



## CeeWoo

nybill38 said:


> I put in a "trouble" ticket to dish yesterday, the first "tech" I spoke with had totally no clue what I was talking about, he kept asking if there was bad weather in the area. I finally said what does that have to do with losing the internet connection every 30 minutes?
> 
> I got passed on to level 2, this guy had a bit my knowledge but still didn't seem to be aware that there was a problem going on, he had me confirm my router settings and determined the problem was on their end and put the ticket in. I doubt this will be fixed anytime soon


I was told yesterday by a Dish employee who monitors their facebook page to check to see if my connection is a Dynamic or Static IP (after he verified my internet connection is fast enough). And that static connections are more stable when this problem occurs and converting to static has fixed the problem for some. Checked with my internet provider today-and was told mine is indeed Dynamic and they can convert me-but they'll increase my bill $5 a month. So now I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to 'maybe' fix the problem.

I may have to check to see if there would be any other benefits to going with Static


----------



## Inkosaurus

CeeWoo said:


> I was told yesterday by a Dish employee who monitors their facebook page to check to see if my connection is a Dynamic or Static IP (after he verified my internet connection is fast enough). And that static connections are more stable when this problem occurs and converting to static has fixed the problem for some. Checked with my internet provider today-and was told mine is indeed Dynamic and they can convert me-but they'll increase my bill $5 a month. So now I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to 'maybe' fix the problem.
> 
> I may have to check to see if there would be any other benefits to going with Static


The advantages really depend on you.
Basically the big draws are that you will get better use out of VOIP, virtual private networks, and also will have a slightly better connection for online gaming (especially for online FPS like battlefield 3 or MW3). Thats really about it.


----------



## CeeWoo

Inkosaurus said:


> The advantages really depend on you.
> Basically the big draws are that you will get better use out of VOIP, virtual private networks, and also will have a slightly better connection for online gaming (especially for online FPS like battlefield 3 or MW3). Thats really about it.


Thanks-I appreciate that input


----------



## etzeppy

CeeWoo said:


> I was told yesterday by a Dish employee who monitors their facebook page to check to see if my connection is a Dynamic or Static IP (after he verified my internet connection is fast enough). And that static connections are more stable when this problem occurs and converting to static has fixed the problem for some. Checked with my internet provider today-and was told mine is indeed Dynamic and they can convert me-but they'll increase my bill $5 a month. So now I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to 'maybe' fix the problem.
> 
> I may have to check to see if there would be any other benefits to going with Static


I don't see how this could make a difference. Once an IP has been assigned, it stays assigned until the lease expires and often continues to renew the same IP time after time. When I was having problems with my 722K staying "connected" there was no correlation with IP assignments. I would lose connection multiple time during one day even though my IP lease was current and no changes were made or requested. As I have posted here, my problem went away when I opened up my firewall. That implies that Dish needs some port opened for unsolicited traffic or is doing something else non-standard. I am running fine with a dynamic IP now.


----------



## snowman

This also worked for me. I have a 722k
The implication is that Dish has changed the network traffic/flow of these DVRs where Dishnetwork servers are probably initiating connections to the DVRs.

Before, this did not appear to be the case. It appeared that the DVRs connected to Dish servers and kept the connection open.

I might try to do a network mapping of my DVR and see what ports it is listening on, and if those ports are static or dynamic.

I have not heard of anyone else doing any similar tests, but this is what the traffic and behavior seems to suggest.



etzeppy said:


> This workaround has been effective for me. I have consistently stayed connected for over a week and successfully downloaded a number of HD movies. Prior to making this change on my AT&T 2WIRE DSL router, I was having to reset the broadband connection on my 722K at least once a day. It should not be necessary to do this but at least it works.


----------



## P Smith

snowman said:


> This also worked for me. I have a 722k
> The implication is that Dish has changed the network traffic/flow of these DVRs where Dishnetwork servers are probably initiating connections to the DVRs.
> 
> Before, this did not appear to be the case. It appeared that the DVRs connected to Dish servers and kept the connection open.
> 
> *I might try to do a network mapping of my DVR and see what ports it is listening on, and if those ports are static or dynamic.*
> 
> I have not heard of anyone else doing any similar tests, but this is what the traffic and behavior seems to suggest.


That would be appreciative and definitely beneficial for those who have same issue. Please do that and post your finding here.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

Any solution in sight for this problem? I have a 722k. The ONLY time I can get the broadband connection is to go into the Broadband setup, reset, and then access the [email protected] link. It wasn't always like this, just within the last few months (I have had service for a few years). There will be times when I exit [email protected] and go back in immediately and I need to reset the connection again.

The wife has stopped using the [email protected] service completely since it never works. She asks if we are paying for this stuff....


----------



## olds403

Was fighting with my 722 to download a movie on Sunday. Reset the connection on the DVR several times and it started to download. Got a message that it was ready to watch, got half way through it and got the buffering message. Reset connection a couple more times, would not complete download. Finally got the message that the download could not be completed. Tried another movie, got that one to work and actually watched it. This is too much like work.

As a sidenote, is it just me or are most of the free movies ones that are already available on various moviepass channels and I could watch and/or record without having to download them? What is the point of offering movies for download that are already available on channels that I have, I don't get it. For all the work to get a download to complete I would expect to have more/different movies available than just those that are playing on channels that I have readily available.


----------



## mnjclark

AGREED! I've only had this [email protected] service for about 3 weeks and it's a total pain in the arse trying to get a movie to actually download. While I was on the phone with their tech support I told them what I thought of their poor slection of movies and the comment I got was "you can always have movies sent to you via disk from the store". That's not the point of this!!! I think I'll just head on back to Netflix. They have WAY more of a selection for both disks and streaming. Thank goodness I only put that subscription on hold and didn't cancel it.


----------



## snowman

The NMAP scans did not show anything too surprising

PORT STATE SERVICE VERSION
5101/tcp open admdog?
49200/tcp open upnp Portable SDK for UPnP devices 1.6.6 (Linux 2.6.18.8-echostar; UPnP 1.0)

I set a specific rule to allow 5101 through, but I'm not really sure that will help.

I've seen no indication that there are any incoming connections to the DVR, so far.

I'll give the system a few days to see if I lose connections again.



snowman said:


> This also worked for me. I have a 722k
> The implication is that Dish has changed the network traffic/flow of these DVRs where Dishnetwork servers are probably initiating connections to the DVRs.
> 
> Before, this did not appear to be the case. It appeared that the DVRs connected to Dish servers and kept the connection open.
> 
> I might try to do a network mapping of my DVR and see what ports it is listening on, and if those ports are static or dynamic.
> 
> I have not heard of anyone else doing any similar tests, but this is what the traffic and behavior seems to suggest.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

Any updates on this problem? Is it posted under another heading?


----------



## P Smith

Mr.Gadget said:


> Any updates on this problem? Is it posted under another heading?


Did you try what was posted in post#50 ?


----------



## Mr.Gadget

I don't have ATT Uverse, 2-wire. Don't have firewall Permit all feature.

Perhaps being a little more specific - Open ports xxx - xxx


----------



## P Smith

If I would ask again, I would mention my current full config, settings and all attempts ...


----------



## Mr.Gadget

P Smith said:


> If I would ask again, I would mention my current full config, settings and all attempts ...


I am not new to this rodeo.
I called Dish to inform them about the problem awhile ago, they said reboot the router, reboot the DVR, get another network cable... (script script script).

From the posts dating back to last year, this has been an ongoing issue with a recent software update (it worked once before). No changes in my network wiring, no changes with my DSL config. I have tried the usual and customary changes (reset broadband connection), works for 30-XXX seconds, download movie, etc, then fails again upon next entry. It works, just not when you want it to work, like 100% of the time (when the wife wants to use it).

I will NOT change my router to have my DVR as the DMZ for my network. Not going to happen. I will prick holes for ports to the DVR, but not wide open access. I have another valid system performing my DMZ service, not willy nilly make it wide open because we don't know which port we need for the DVR to work. (I would not expect my Grandmother to make this change to her Router for her DVR to function properly)

This still appears to be a Dish/Echostar issue, either software update or documentation (tell the client what to do to the network to make it work).

What more information can be said that hasn't been said already in these threads? 722k with MT2, SW L750, Centurylink DSL 12Mbps (plenty of DHCP addresses available), Settings! Of what? Configs! Of what?


I'm not trying to be rude. But does a real, valid solution exist, or are we still WAITING for a fix from Dish/Echostar?. From the posts, I can't seem to find a viable solution. Maybe I haven't stumbled upon it yet, hence the reason for the latest post.


----------



## P Smith

I would dig in the direction: what is blocking by your router config while in DMZ is not; perhaps sniffing DVR's traffic would reveal some requests (perhaps new in latest FW version) what could help you by opening particular ports...


----------



## Mr.Gadget

Thanks P Smith for the suggestion.

However, I do not work for Echostar/Dish, and it is not my product. I pay for this (dis)service.

As a network analyst and electronics hobbyist, I am intrigued that they still have network issues, but, I don't feel compelled to breakout the sniffer to fix this problem, unless I am getting paid to do it. My monthly "DVR" Fees already take care of this.

If I were in the Echostar/Dish labs, I would setup two 722k receivers, one with L750, the other with the previous working version.

Place the devices on a network and then capture packets for the two devices over minutes, hours, days, until I saw the problem. However, they could probably see the problem within the first few minutes. Say, AH HA, we forgot to send the RST/ACK response. DOH!


----------



## P Smith

perhaps they cannot reproduce your environment and what other network devices sending ...


----------



## LRD

After over nine months, it appears that L7.25 fixed the problems I noted in my OP. My 722 has stayed connected for several days.

In fact, it now works better than it did before Dish 'broke' it in (I believe) L6.70. For example, if I power-on my DSL modem after having it off for a day or so, I don't even have to go into Network Setup (menu-6-1-9-2) and "reset connection'; it just reconnects automatically.


----------



## CeeWoo

LRD said:


> After over nine months, it appears that L7.25 fixed the problems I noted in my OP. My 722 has stayed connected for several days.
> 
> In fact, it now works better than it did before Dish 'broke' it in (I believe) L6.70. For example, if I power-on my DSL modem after having it off for a day or so, I don't even have to go into Network Setup (menu-6-1-9-2) and "reset connection'; it just reconnects automatically.


Now this is what I call timing! I emailed Ray earlier to ask if there were still reports of systems 'going to sleep' while downloading [email protected] I had this problem for long enuf on my 722k that I finally discontinued and went with Netflix. I'd like to go back to BB, but not if the problems haven't been solved....(the suggested fixes didn't work for me)

Anyone with a 722k (system L752) see improvement?


----------



## bobl

Yes, it was fixed by L752.


----------



## LRD

bobl said:


> Yes, it was fixed by L752.


752 may have fixed the 722*k*. This thread was focused on the 722.


----------



## jporum

"LRD" said:


> After over nine months, it appears that L7.25 fixed the problems I noted in my OP. My 722 has stayed connected for several days.
> 
> In fact, it now works better than it did before Dish 'broke' it in (I believe) L6.70. For example, if I power-on my DSL modem after having it off for a day or so, I don't even have to go into Network Setup (menu-6-1-9-2) and "reset connection'; it just reconnects automatically.


I agree that L725 has fixed the problem. I took my 722 out of DMZPlus mode several days ago and have been able to access it just fine. Glad the issue is resolved, but disappointed that it took Dish 9 months to get a fix out,


----------

